# Cold Weather Behavior?



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

It is not a problem. All horses get frisky to some level, when the weather turns cold. They each have their own way of acting up.

I have one that snakes his head and strikes, The other one shakes (there's a difference between snake and shake his head and bucks up a little.

I call these events their "James Brown I Feel Good" dances

Most of us are so used to seeing it (especially those of us whose horses are home) that we don't see the need to say anything. You haven't seen anything until you see a couple of calves bucking and playing when the weather cools down


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Colder weather does tend to make horses more frisky. Pretty standard!


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

My horses get a bit goofy but they're not that bad. They'll run around in the mist in the morning being silly though. The cows are another story. The little calves go nuts and butt heads and run around. SO CUTE.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

What is mild or even chilly to us is really in the comfort zone for horses. Ours feel "best" and most active in the 45-65F range.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

They're in heaven when it cools off. My horses just drag around all summer here in Florida. When it cools off they are ecstatic. I love to see the extra pep in them. Mine don't get bad though just a lot more active and feeling good.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes, only time I get unseated, during the winter in deep snow, soft landings though.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

It's farting and bucking season when the weather gets chilly.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

The cold has never bothered them. I’d say windy had more of an influence. Wet/snow and windy or just windy. I think it’s the movement and the sound masking possible threats that triggers their flight instincts.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Our nights are heading down into the 40s but days are staying in the 70s. They are getting frisky especially early in the morning if we bring apples and carrots and such for their feed pots. The later we feed in the day especially when temps start dropping we see some kicks and bucks and as Walkin says the feel good dance. We get some snaking and shaking too. When the days cool off they'll randomly act up just because. There is more chasing and playing among the older horses as well.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

walkinthewalk said:


> ... I call these events their "James Brown I Feel Good" dances ...


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

anndankev said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1wOK9yGUYM


Oh my goodness, that brings back memories:happydance::happydance:


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Sure does!


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I went and saw my horse today for the first time in a week or so.. its been getting cold finally.. and I rode him bareback.. first time in months I've done that.. and he was great.. He probably was happy to see me ( that's what I'll tell myself..lol)


----------

